# Tener pendiente



## Persepolis

Bjr,

Je ne comprends pas du tout cette phrase. Que signifie la 1e partie de cette phrase?

Por aquel entonces, y *no hace tanto*, aún tenía *pendiente* el Vinson y el Kilimanjaro y *habían caído* el Aconcagua (América del Sur), el Elbrus (Europa) y el McKinley (América del Norte).

Comment peut-on dire "no hace tanto" en français?  habían caído?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Persepolis:

¿En qué *contexto* nos movemos, en alpinismo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Persepolis

Si, el contexto es alpinismo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Por aquel entonces, y *no hace tanto*, aún tenía *pendiente* el Vinson y el Kilimanjaro y *habían caído* el Aconcagua (América del Sur), el Elbrus (Europa) y el McKinley (América del Norte).

*no hace tanto: ça ne fait pas si longtemps /ça ne remonte pas loin / il n'y a guère /ça fait peu de temps/ il y a peu...*

*tener pendiente:* se réfère toujours à un projet que l'on veut faire, réussir, obtenir, mais qui reste sur la touche. 

*caer:* ici, j'imagine que c'est simplement que ces cimes avaient déjà été conquises, soit par celui qui parle, soit par d'autres.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> *caer:* ici, j'imagine que c'est simplement que ces cimes avaient déjà été conquises, soit par celui qui parle, soit par d'autres.



Oui, c'est bien ça. 
Ici, *caer* surprend un petit peu même pour un espagnol, quoiqu'on voit le sens tout de suite. 
Dans ce texte, ça fait peu modeste, quoi, pour parler de grandes cimes...


----------



## jose javier fernández

En supposant que vous parlez de l'alpinisme.

_A ce temps-là, et ça ne fait pas longtemps, lui manquaient encore le Vinson et le Kilimanjaro et il avait apprivoisé l'Aconcagua (Amérique du Sud), l'Elbrus (Europe) et le McKinley (Amérique du Nord)_

J'espère pouvoir vous aider et que ça soit le sens du texte.
​


----------



## Persepolis

Je vous remercie bcp de vos réponses complètes.


----------



## GURB

Hola
A mon tour voilà ce que je propose, en reprenant parfois une expression donnée çà et là. Il faut conserver ce vocabulaire de lutte si propre aux "conquérants de l'impossible". Reste à savoir quel est le sujet de "tenía" (je, il ?).
_A cette époque- et ce n'est pas si vieux- je n'avais pas encore gravi le Vinson et le Kilimandjaro mais l'Aconcagua, l'Elbrus et le Mac Kinley avaient déjà été vaincus._
Si ça peut t'être utile.


----------



## Amy9

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Je traduis un texte sur le réalisateur Terrence Malick et une phrase me pose problème:

tiene pendiente de estreno Tree of Life...

Je sais que 'tener pendiente' est quelque chose en projet et que 'estreno' serait plutôt pour parler des débuts, ou d'une première au cinéma. Je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais dire en français ici. 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## esteban

Bonjour Amy9,

Je pense que tu pourrais dire :

Tiene pendiente de estreno Tree of Life <=> Il garde la sortie de Tree of Life pour plus tard

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Amy9

merci! J'avais pensé sinon à 'il a pour projet la sortie de Tree of Life' mais je ne suis pas sûre.


----------



## esteban

Je ne saurais pas vraiment te dire pourquoi, mais pour moi "tener pendiente algo" est plus catégorique que "avoir le projet (de faire quelque chose)". En d'autres termes, si tu as quelque chose de "pendiente", c'est que tu as vraiment l'intention de le faire. 

esteban
Saludos


----------



## Amy9

Très bien. Merci pour cette aide précieuse!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Son film XXX est sur le point de sortir.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## cachomero

A mí la frase me suena bastante forzada en español, pero bueno, hay dos formas de interpretarla (y eso dependerá del contexto):

1/ La película saldrá próximamente. Ver traducción de Gévy.
2/ El estreno de la película está en suspenso a causa de ciertos detalles que no permiten determinar dicho estreno (no hay distribuidor, etc...). Lo que da más o menos: _la sortie de son film XXX est en attente._

Otra variante, más ambigüa, es_ la sortie de son film XXX est attendue_.

No sé si esto arregla algo...

Saludos,

Cachomero


----------



## Amy9

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## malenar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

quisiera traducir la siguiente frase que quiero enviar a un cliente por correo electrónico:

"De acuerdo a lo acordado tengo (o tenemos) pendiente enviarle el procedimiento XXX" que estimo realizarlo para el próximo lunes"

Agradecería si alguien me pudiera ayudar.


----------



## Fred-erique

Comme convenu, il me reste à vous envoyer le procédé XXX , ce que je pense faire d'ici lundi prochain".... 
ou bien
Comme convenu, je dois encore vous envoyer le procédé XXX. Je pense pouvoir le faire d'ici lundi prochain.... (o si lo vas a hacer lunes y no antes, quitas "d'ici" : je pense le faire lundi prochain").


----------



## malenar

Merci bien!


----------

